
ABC trying new commercial formats - far33d
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/21/business/media/21adco.html?ex=1332129600&en=2d17bc1021fb2f20&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
far33d
There's some great stuff in here about the problems with television
advertising, the issues with transferring that advertising to the web, and
some hints about some interesting market opportunities.

If you are planning on an ad-based revenue model, it would be foolish not to
learn about the issues the largest ad-based entertainment venue (TV) is
having.

------
zkinion
I read the whole article and still didn't see how show stopper ads would work.
Does it just go straight to the ad seemingly out of nowhere? Thats the
equivalent to a popup/under in the web world.

~~~
far33d
[http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:VuaNfoScr5IJ:www.mediabuyerplanner.com/2007/03/19/vh1-primes-
pod-buster-
format/+showstoppers+vh1&hl;=en&ct;=clnk&cd;=3≷=us&client;=firefox-a](http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:VuaNfoScr5IJ:www.mediabuyerplanner.com/2007/03/19/vh1-primes-
pod-buster-format/+showstoppers+vh1&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

here's a google cache of a slightly better description... but still vague on
the details.

